# Giant Runts



## CooCooCaChoo (Feb 10, 2011)

So I'm new to pigeons. I don't have any yet. Had some barn pigeons once but I just let them fly and do their own thing. Anyway, I want to get into it. I'm obviously going to try to learn with cheaper birds in the beginning but I was hoping someone could tell me a little about the Giant Runts. They look awesome to me. Are they a popular bird? Are they hardy enough for a beginner, cold weather, hot weather, etc. Common health problems? Is there a market for extra birds? Anything would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*runts*

Check out the Runt Club website and connect with members.

http://smslofts.0catch.com/GiantRuntClubofAmerica.htm


----------

